
Let’s See What We Know About Russia’s 5th Generation Stealth Jet - smacktoward
https://theaviationist.com/2019/08/01/sukhoi-begins-production-of-the-su-57-meanwhile-lets-see-what-we-know-about-russias-5th-generation-stealth-jet/
======
howard941
Like the F-35s this airplane looks like it has oversized (for a 5th gen) radar
and IR rear aspect cross sections. I suppose the idea is with supercruise
you're fence out by the time those are concerns. Will it have Lightning II's
near science fiction LPI flying LAN? Better search platform integration than
America's been able to pull off during Link 16's dotage? The US may need to
restart the F22, vary it, and get everyone off of Link 16 to maintain American
air supremacy.

